# Asik Won't Play On Turkish National Team Because Of Back Spasms



## Ma Baker (May 12, 2015)

http://espn.go.com/blog/nba/post/_/...-turkish-national-team-because-of-back-spasms



> New Orleans Pelicans center Omer Asik will be forced to miss the upcoming Eurobasket tournament due to recurring back spasms, according to John Reid of The Times-Picayune.
> 
> During his first season in New Orleans, Asik played in and started 76 games, averaging 7.3 points and 9.8 rebounds. The injury isn't expected to affect Asik's second regular-season campaign with the Pelicans, Reid writes.
> 
> Asik signed a five-year deal to remain in New Orleans earlier this month.


Well Im turkish and he's a big lost for our team fr


----------

